# my knitting



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

some of my knitting xx


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, beautiful outfits!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

ohhh sooo sweet! some babies are going to look so precious in your outfits! well done!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

HOWvery very beautiful .This is the sort of thing which makes one want to stand looking at and better still with a baby in it.You certainly know how to present them as well.
Photos like these are keeping me going and interested.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

They are just to die for drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful job on them.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ah ty hun it was a friend who asked for the 3 girl sets to be done and the white / blue one is for my new silicone baby boy i am getting soon xx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun so much for your kind words xx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun xx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty so much hun xx


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Such beautiful work my word you sure can make a dress that would please an irish queen,


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty everyone for the kind comments xxx


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Were your items hand knit or machine knit?


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty aine xx


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

o beautiful.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hi grandma all my items are hand knitted, i cant use a knitting machine tried it years ago,but went back to knitting pins lol easier i thought ty for your lovely comments xxxx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty grandma and babybop .... grandma all my items are hand knitted hun xx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

sorry for repeat of message i thought they werent going onto reply but i never noticed we had moved to another page sorry xx


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I have those patterns myself.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful work! I'm looking forward to seeing more things you have made and will be making. Such yummy spring colors!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

yes the patterns are great to work with i love them xx ty for ur comments hun x


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Superb !


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty wally xx


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

_Beautiful_ work! Those will be some lucky little girls!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty tammyk xx


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

wow! gorgeous work!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty lhodge xx


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

so very beautiful, I love the lace touch, it sets off your work beautiful


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow you do absolutely beautiful work I love them all the pastel bonnet is so precious thank you for showing us what an inspiration you are for me to keep going ... these are just incrediable. 

Tammy


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies so much xx


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Can I ask what pattern you used? simply breathtaking.. I love them all


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hiya its a kadiejade patt and if im doing a girl hat i take that off another pattern 
hope this helps tammy xxxx


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, so pretty and frilly.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun xx


----------



## Snowlicious-Knitter (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! The baby outfits are absolutely beautiful!! Great work!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful sets. I love the lace xx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun xx


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty typsknits xx


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

so sweet!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Really that isen't even a decent word for it. I love them alll. Especially the yellow outfit since my favorite color is yellow. LOL!!!! Is that a special lace yarn you use for the frills?


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hiya Sam thankyou so so much hun for the lovely comments .it is a bit wider knit in lace i used on the sets.
hope this helps if you need to ask anything else please just contact me xxxx


----------



## Heide 43 (Jul 20, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> some of my knitting xx


This is so gorgeous! I am just blown away.


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Are the items difficult to knit? And where did you purchase the pattern? Love all your work. Just charming!


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

How deliciously beeutiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

These are so exquisite and dainty at the same time. Thank you for showing these beautiful items.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these! Your work is beautiful. I love all the lace and little flowers. These are fit for a princess!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Have not thought to add ruffles to baby outfits but it sure does dress them up!!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are absolutely perfect!!! They are beautiful!!! You have a wonderful talent, thanks for sharing it with us!!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very sweet! Love the purple.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your outfits are absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. And, welcome to this site...


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty every one for the lovely comments. no the outfits are
very simple to do. i will post a link to where i bought the
pattern when i get up in the morning. but ty all so
much for all the comments xxxx


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

OUTSTANDING !!!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty hun xx


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The lace is such a beautiful touch. It just makes everything VERY special!!!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful I want to try knitting with lace but not sure which lace I'm supposed to buy love all your sets.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi margo i will send u a link where to het 
the lace hun. ty for ur lovely comments xx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Here u go hun this is link for the lace
u get all diff colours hope this helps.xx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eyelet-Knitting-Lace-5-metres-/140535424372?pt=UK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ&var=&hash=item66730dabdd


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Your outfits are fantastic ,you are a very talented lady .Thanks for shareing . x


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty for ur lovely comments. xx


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

hi a lot of hard work but they are beautiful well done


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

these are beyond beautiful. exquisite. lucky babes that receive one of these outfits :thumbup:


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

These outfits are so pretty. I hope you get a real buzz from producing something so lovely. 

Non knitters don't know what they are missing.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladys love knitting xx


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

just gorgeous!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty claramae xx


----------



## mjenki7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just beautiful work...You are very talented..Do you sell your sets? I would love one of them for my granddaughter.


----------



## 123patacake (Jun 16, 2011)

wow I think they are wonderful, and hope i might have some patience to something similar. Thank u for showing.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

How do you attach the lace?


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

INCREDIBLE absolutely gorgeous work.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are absolutely delightful, the lace certainly adds the finishing touch.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! They are all so beautiful! Wonderful handwork.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my, my, my, my, my! This is what keeps me going! These outfits are simply delicious! I hope to be this good one day. You should be so proud of your accomplishments. Truly beautiful work. I still hope to be this good one day! Keep on posting pictures for us to drool over! Hugs and happy knitting.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Can you tell me how and when you added the lace? It's really a pretty addition to the knitting.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Very beautiful complete sets for the children! Accept my admirations! Bravo to master!


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

soooooo cute! perfectly done!


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

soooooo cute! perfectly done!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hiya 
this is how to do the lace hope it helps 
its just like knitting a stitch the lace goes on the back of your row which would be the right side of your knitting and like the purl row would face towards u,all u do is put your needle through the stitch and through one hole on the lace and knit it tog.
hope this helps 
pep xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Knitting Lace/Eyelet lace may easily be knitted into many knitted projects to
provide a unique appearance.
To knit in lace:
From the left, place the lace to the back of the work.
Insert the needle into the first stitch and through the first eyelet hole in the lace.
Keeping tension loose, knit the stitch
Follow this procedure to the end of the row and cut off the lace only.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

u can really add the lace when u want or if your doing a pattern with the lace on it 
then it will tell u knit in lace row.
hope this helps you hun 
xxxx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies for all the great comments xxxx


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Love, love, love your work. So adorable.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Your knit sets are gorgeous! I'd like to make some for my great granddaughter and am wondering whether the frills are fabric lace(s) you bought or are they knitted in? Most look like store-bought sewed but the last hat looks like knitted in to me.

You knit beautifully.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies yes hun it is knit in lace i used on the sets.
hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

the baby that wears this will be like a little princess all of the out fits are just a dream very very good work


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great work the pattern is beautiful with or without the lace. Can you share the source. MaryMac


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, they are all so beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies here is where i bought the pattern from she makes all her own patterns 
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/item_61/Kadiejade-knitting-pattern.htm

and this is the other lady i also buy from she makes all hers aswell 
http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/

hoping this helps 
ty again for your comments xxxxxx


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful. Such delicate things seem to have disappeared from our lives. Thanks for showing precious feminine things are not gone forever. We do things more for convenience now days but these would truly be heirlooms. Thanks so much for sharing and inspiring us with your beautiful work.


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

these are so pretty i love them all


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Your work is lovely! A baby would look adorable in your set!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

TY LADIES FOR ALL THE LOVELY COMMENTS XXXX


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Exquisite work. The colours are just gorgeous and the lace really adds a crowning touch.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ernai xx


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely breath taking, thanks for sharing!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

so dainty and so girly!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies glad u like them xxx


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

They are so beautiful. You have done some wonderful work. There are going to be some very beautiful little girls out there because of you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ah ty sue so very much hun xxxx


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: WOW! Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun xxxx


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Take my breath away...... Where can you buy the pattern.... and is that lace that you knit in. Tell us all about it.... spectacular!!!


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the edging .... love each and everyone of them.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies here is where i bought the pattern from she makes all her own patterns 
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/item_61/Kadiejade-knitting-pattern.htm

and this is the other lady i also buy from she makes all hers aswell 
http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/

and yes its knit in lace ty again xxxx

hoping this helps 
ty again for your comments xxxxxx


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is beautiful & done so perfectly i couldnt pick a favorite at all!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies your comments are great and im so happy you like the outfits 
ty again love the site it is so friendly xxx


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful outfits love all of them


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty saroj xxx


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> Very beautiful complete sets for the children! Accept my admirations! Bravo to master!


I agree, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ann for th comments and welcome u have given me xxx


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> Here u go hun this is link for the lace
> u get all diff colours hope this helps.xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eyelet-Knitting-Lace-5-metres-/140535424372?pt=UK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ&var=&hash=item66730dabdd


Thank you Pep...... I just bought two new patterns... Now if I can only have them look half as good as yours I will be truly satisfied. Will you tell us how you did the lace?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Wow! Amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## lynncancersurvivor (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh they are so beautiful you did a fantastic job and any baby will look like an angel in them. WTG


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Most beautiful work any baby will look gorgeous in them.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely adorable. I don't think I could do the frills on it, but I love the basic pattern. Can you pass on the pattern number and maker?


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

What beautiful baby outfits!!
How did you put the frills on? did you sew them on by hand or by sewing machine?

Let me know please.

Angie


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Absolutely Gorgeous!!!! Such wonderful knitting :thumbup:


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

here is the link for where i bought the pattern from and also from the other lady that i buy from aswell.
Macrae if you have bought the pattern i bought for the sets hun jackie has how to do the knit in lace on the bottom of the pattern hun xxxxx

ty ladies here is where i bought the pattern from she makes all her own patterns 
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/item_61/Kadiejade-knitting-pattern.htm

and this is the other lady i also buy from she makes all hers aswell 
http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/

and yes its knit in lace ty again xxxx

hoping this helps 
ty again for your comments xxxxxx


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

This is gorgeous. I just love all of them. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree, and welcome to the forum.[/quote]

The many thanks!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hiya addictedtoknitting i used knit in lace i have posted further up on the forum for pictures on how to do it and also where i bought my pattern from hope this helps you 
ty for the lovely comments xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty everyone xxx


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

These are just precious. I love the little yellow and lavender sets the most. They are my favorites. Very lovely work.


----------



## Spuffin (Jun 22, 2011)

these are absolutely gorgeous. The baby will look so cute in them. Well done.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful sets and welcome to the forum, Lorie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty for the lovely comments ladies xx


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My goodness - what beautiful work you do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty Rosieu1 glad you like them hun xx


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Just stunning!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

sweet


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

All I can say is Gorgeous work.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies xx


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

such beautiful baby items. Is that lace and how did you attach it or is some tiny crocheted edging??


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful work! love them all


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies the lace is knit in lace from ebay hope this helps you xx


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

hello and welcome to the site.
your knitting is beautifull fit for a princess.
i lve them all.wish i could knit like that
thank you for showing us.xx


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG, these are fantastic. Where can we find patterns for these?

Karen


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh they are beautiful. I love the colours. What pattern and yarn did you use?


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

These are beautiful. I just started baby clothes a couple months ago and am trying to find new patterns.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Are these patterns from Claire???


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hi ladies ty for the lovely comments 
i used double knitting wool and i bought the patt from here jackie makes her own patts so have given a link to the 2 ladys i buy from,
the first link is for sets i have pics up ,i just changed hat for a girls one.......

ty ladies here is where i bought the pattern from she makes all her own patterns 
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/item_61/Kadiejade-knitting-pattern.htm

and this is the other lady i also buy from she makes all hers aswell 
http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/

and yes its knit in lace ty again xxxx

hoping this helps 
ty again for your comments xxxxxx


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my, how exquisite!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hi joycie no not claires patt hun the one of outfits ive done are from kadie jade ive put a link in the patt section and here also in posts above.
ty for the lovely comments ladies xx


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh My gosh, your work is just beautiful.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty crafty so glad u like them xx


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

my goodness! Those are the sweetest things I've ever seen! Congratulations on beautiful work.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!

I have seen pictures of knitting with lace on it, and I am just not understanding how it is done.

Is this lace (yardage from a fabric store), that has been sewn onto a finished garment, or is this lace knitted with a really fine yarn, or something?

Dee


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

TY LADIES for the lovely comments 
Deechilders its knit in lace i bought from ebay it comes in all colours 
and it can be used with any yard that ur knitting with 
it is very easy to do .
hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, how gorgeous. Ubsolutely beautiful work. Well done


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty Alxia xx


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely Stunning. 
Great Job, pep4uk.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty nanap xxxx


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! Hello from St Madoes Just along the road from you!! LOL!!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hiya yep what are u about 20 mins from me lol 
ty for the great comments hun xxxx


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Like I said. Absolutely beautiful. So many talented people out there. Each day I get on the Forum in anticipation to see what has been posted. 
HAVE A NICE DAY, ALL


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

yea really love this site wish i had found it sooner xx


----------



## rollyperfect (Feb 7, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## rollyperfect (Feb 7, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you- what would I search for on eBay, to find something like this?

I have 3 granddaughters, ages 6 yrs., 3 yrs., and 6 mths., and would LOVE to try doing something like that for them.
:^)


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> some of my knitting xx


Hi,
1st time I have seen sewn on lace on a knitted item.
How do you do it?


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty rollyperfect xx


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Your outfits are adorable, I quite often use the eyelet lace in my projects it adds a new dimension.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty bunnysbaby yes i think it makes a lot of difference to ppl knitting xx


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

wow love them all.....


----------



## Nanna Helen (Jan 16, 2012)

Whow what beautiful knitting, just love the frills. Your work is amazing, keep it going as there are going to be some really well dressed baby girls out there.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty nana helen xx


----------



## jtutmark (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work! I am sure they will all be treasured heirlooms.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty jtutmark for your lovely comments xxx


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so beautiful


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

They are all absolutely gorgeous...you clever girl! x


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty so much ladies xx


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

they are beautiful


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty clgray xx


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Very, very sweet. Wonderful pattern and super workmanship


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, they couldn't be any more beautiful!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies xx


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your work is outstanding.... thanks for posting your beautiful outfits.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

TY SO MUCH YONA XXX


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Toooo precious. The addition of the lace is just --- well, fabulous. I don't think I'd have thought of that, but it really makes them just dazzling.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

TY HUN GLAD U LIKE THEM,YES THE LACE MAKES A BIG DIFF I THINK XXX


----------



## Alice ten (Jun 9, 2011)

They are to die for beautiful, I want to knit like that. I can not find lace for my sets. But I do love your knitting.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

They are precious. The trim additions are amazing.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

HI ALICE u can buy the lace from ebay just type in search knit in lace hun 
ty alice n westwood for the lovely comments xxx


----------



## Chyleens (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the baby items I see on this site that are knitted in the British Isles. They are just lovely in the pastel colors.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful! Is that eyelet lace edging or your own? :thumbup:


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ITS THE EYELET KNIT IN LACE HUN TY FOR YOUR LOVELY COMMENTS XXXX


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

So very beautiful!!!!! Can't even express it! I love them all but especially the pink one and the little white one with blue trim!! Are they all from the same pattern?


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Soooooooo beautiful. I love them all


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

YES ALL FROM THE SAME PATTERN HUN JUST CHANGED HAT TO A GIRLS ONE XXX


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

TY LADIES XXX


----------



## lucychloemae (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!! beautiful work talented woman!x


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty lucychloe may xx


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Those Kadie-Jade patterns are the most beautiful I have ever seen!!!! I don't know how to get them from England and don't know how to do Pay-Pal. Is it safe? I would love to get the pattern for the little white one with blue trim.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Quite lovely. You are very talented.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish Americans would dress their babies like that. All I ever see is slobby looking babies in jeans & t-shirts, just like the parents. People don't dress up anymore. I am always overdressed (nicely, on a budget). I don't even own a pair of jeans and I only wear athletic shoes for walking and related activities. Let's start dressing up and looking like we care about ourselves. Knit yourself something pretty to wear. Suze


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladie for the lovely comments,
Byrdgal paypal is the safest way to pay for items .
and if u buy from jackie(kadie jade) the pattern will get emailed to you 
this is the link to jackies site, 
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/item_61/Kadiejade-knitting-pattern.htm

this link will take you rite to the pattern you want hun the only diff is the colours i done mine in white with blue knit in lace

if you go to the link above it will take you right to the pattern hun all you do is click on order it will go in your basket,and then if thats the only one you want then just go to basket sign in with your paypal acc and pay it and jackie will email it to you, hope this helps if you need more help please pm and i will try and help u more xxxxxxx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

that is so true suze 
ppl just dont do it like the way we dressed our babies when little,
i dont own a pair of jeans either xxxxx


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

my they are beautiful so so pretty is there a pattern


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

hiya groovienan here is the link to jackies site for the pattern 
ty for your lovely comments xxxxxx

http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/item_61/Kadiejade-knitting-pattern.htm


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG.....Gorgeous


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are just too precious!! Keep up the good work, and don't forget to keep us posted on anything new. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

They are exquisite!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty so much smsgreeneyex xxxx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty everyone for all your lovely comments xxxx


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I have made that mattinee coat about 12 times , and at the moment I am knitting it again for our greatgrandson expected in April, All my G children [ 9 ] have been brought home from hospital in it . I have only ever made it in white but your work is beautiful. I think I will make a pink one for a neighbours daughter.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Priceless!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Talking about dressing up >We have a lady in the library who is always beautifully made up ,wears jewellery and co ordinated clothes.I told her she is a joy to look at for she is.I am sorry to say she has been promoted to another library and it is our sad loss.She really made you feel good just to see how lovely she looks,A big lady she is too.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

yea grandma its a great pattern i love it so much xxxx
ty sue xxx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

yep mamajan it says a lot about a person when they look nice and take time in doing it xxx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How absolutely precious. Kudos to you.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty runforfittness xx


----------



## hawaiilise (Jun 12, 2011)

Sooo beautiful, you are very talentet,keep making some Little ones looking pretty


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

gorgeous,I love them all. Can you let me know the link to the patterns pls. Thanks.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Sooooooooooooo beautiful. You should feel so prooud


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!! What a difference the trim makes


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you share the pattern please?


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness, just scrumptious--they look good enough to eat! I think that is an old saying, but I think at times it's quite appropriate!!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty here are the links from where i buy my patterns from the first link will take u to the pattern that i used for my outfits 
hope this helps u hajra 
ty ladies for all the lovely comments xxxx

ty ladies here is where i bought the pattern from she makes all her own patterns 
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/item_61/Kadiejade-knitting-pattern.htm

and this is the other lady i also buy from she makes all hers aswell 
http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/

and yes its knit in lace ty again xxxx

hoping this helps 
ty again for your comments xxxxxx


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful knitting. Love the lace accents. You must be proud.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun for the lovely comments xxx


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh these baby sets are Precious!!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty cheryl xx


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty babs xx


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it not delightful to realize that today I have written a note to someone in Scotland, Russia and Nova Scotia. I am thrilled!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

So so beautiful..........lucky babies that will get to wear these gorgeous clothes.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow what beautiful work


----------



## krafty karen (Jan 25, 2012)

They are just beautiful, can't stop looking at them.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty so much for all the lovely comments. 
im so glad u like them ty again ladies xxxxx


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely outfits, I love knitting in lace, does add that bit of something. Nice work!! :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty hun for the lovely comments xx


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

love these patterns, great job


----------



## portiababy (Feb 4, 2012)

So beautiful. I love it.
Portiababy


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

they are all geogeous. what kind of ribbon do you use?


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

All are beautiful..Love them!


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Love Love them! Totally gorgeous colors, work etc.
Great Job.


----------



## smrdeld (Jun 8, 2011)

These are so beautiful that I had to go to katiejade immediately and bought 5 patterns! As if I needed more patterns! They are just lovely. Thank you for sharing. 

Oh my goodness, I just saw your link to the other site. I am going to be in big trouble!


----------



## Doris B. (Jan 24, 2012)

These baby outfits are precious and your work is beautiful. I love the frilly trim. Knitnut


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absoulutely beautiful


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Pep4uk...these are the most beautiful baby sets I have ever seen...and I have seen many and made many myself.

Hugs and God Bless you for sharing and making such beautiful baby sets.

Camilla


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty so much everyone for the lovely comments.
Knittylady i used knut in lace hun.
U can buy from ebay.
Hope this helps ty again xxxxxx


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

No Words... It's all been said. All are wonderful,beautiful, etc.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty unie so much hun xxx


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Absolutely precious. Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> some of my knitting xx


 :thumbup:  They are all so very beautiful  and such a lucky little babe,to be wearing these beauties


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh WOW!!! All of these are absolutely fabulous, what a fantastic job. So frilly. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Incredibly spectacular ! ! ! !


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty everyone for the lovely comments xx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty unie xx


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Love it. I'll just have to learn to read patterns.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful, 

Dakota Sun


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty Dakota sun xxx


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

I Love It!! Very nice job!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun xx


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

These sets are absolutely gorgeous!! You do such beautiful work. l love them all, but am partial to the white with multi-colored lace one!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty detra for your lovely comments hun xxx


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Those are absolutely beautiful! Great job and that little baby will really be stylin'!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty so much hun for the lovely comments xxxx


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Love your signature--"have a great day" Makes such a nice way to sign off.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty dot xx


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Do you sew the lace on by hand?????


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

who is katie jade


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are really sweet. I especially love the hat.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Just ordered the pattern for the baby outfits. Can't wait to start them.

Karen


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Lucky babies and mothers that receive those!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty ladies. kadiejade is a lady who 
designs her own patterns 
ive out links of 2 ladies in the link section
xxxx pep


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

blumbergsrus said:


> Do you sew the lace on by hand?????


No hun the lace is knitted in.
Its eyelet knit in lace u can get it on ebay
hope this helps xx pep


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

So adorable! Beautiful!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG are you for real???? Your work is amazing!!! I am blown away. Bless your hands and creativity and eye for color... gorgeous. THanks for sharing.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty ladies for the lovely comments xxxx


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

They are just beautiful! Love all the sets you made.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty so much xx


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gorgeous, so detailed!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty hun xx


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Only one word for these beautiful sets- WOW-WOW-WOW !!!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty so much hun xxx


----------



## gonecrazy50 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow those outfits are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty hun xxxc


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

my gosh what beautiful work they are all gorgeous, would not want to pick one


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG you make me want to make them all!!! But my granddaughters are to old and now my nieces are having boys. What a fantastic job you have done. They are all so pretty that who ever wears them people will be in awe looking at them.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ah ty so much for the lovely comments hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, those are stunning, love the lilac set


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty Isis for the lovely comments xxxx


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome hun xx


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I've missed the link to ebay for the eyelet knitted lace trim to these baby outfits. Could I beg you to post it once again.

TY, Karen


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I went to 2 stores today and can not find the lace.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been looking for it for a week. It seems that the only place you can get it is online and from the UK. I found a site on ebay that is real reasonable, so that is the way that I am going. Shipping costs are good too. Just type in eyelet knitting lace and it will come up.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

You will get the lace on ebay just type in search 
Eyelet knit in lace
and u will get lirs coming up in different colours.
Hope this helps ladys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

kmcnaught said:


> I've missed the link to ebay for the eyelet knitted lace trim to these baby outfits. Could I beg you to post it once again.
> 
> TY, Karen


Hi hun go to ebay and type in eyelet knit in lace
u will gets lots up.
Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous outfits. I love them. Rene


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty so much rene xxx


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Every outfit is fit for a little Princess - beautiful!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ah ty so much for the lovely comments xxx


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

What a beautiful job


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

Ty hun xxxx


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful,beautiful outfits. I just love how the lace make everything look so delicate.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty hun so much xxxxx


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, my goodness............so beautiful!!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness me! Some little girl is going to be beautiful in your outfits. You are very talented and your work is breathtaking. I like all of these. Be proud of yourself, very nice!


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty so much for the lovely comments xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

these are simply stunning. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pep4uk (Feb 14, 2012)

ty grandma jean xx


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

STUNNING......What a talent......


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your knit baby items are Precious! Some lucky baby will be the talk of the town in these !!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

They are ALL gorgeous!!! Love the pattern for the little white set. Where could I get it?


----------

